# Canvas Photo Wrap



## ababysean (Dec 8, 2010)

I ordered my first canvas wrap from Sams Club and I am  confused. It is more vinyl like, I can tell it is canvas or material on  the back but it seems coated heavily on the front.
 It looks nice, but not really anything special, IMO.
 Is this because I ordered from Sams or are canvas prints more vinyl like?


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine is on actual canvas. I had a couple of my photos done up on canvas to sell in the gallery I show at. They definitely do not look like vinyl. Here's a small one to show you. Not sure if you can see or not but.

FrCK attatchments weren't showing so just linked from Flickr.


----------



## ann (Dec 8, 2010)

When i print out a canvas print, it looks like canvas and then i usually spray them for protection, but they certainly don't look like vinyl.

Different quality of canvas perhaps. High end canvas certainly shouldn't have that look.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

ann said:


> wHEN


wHENever!


----------



## ababysean (Dec 8, 2010)

but does it have a sheen/glare coating?
I guess I just thought it would be like fabric.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

I believe that there are different ways to get 'canvas prints'.  I think that one way is to have the canvas as a substrate to a 'paper' front, which is then able to accept ink from a printer.  I've seen some 'print at home' canvas kits and they didn't look very impressive at all.  

My lab...


> Traditional Photo Canvas
> Photo Canvas prints are produced starting with Kodak
> Endura Metallic Paper, stripping the emulsion from its
> paper base, laminating the emulsion and, under extreme
> ...





> Fine Art Inkjet Canvas
> Fine Art canvas prints are produced using the latest in
> professional inkjet technology.


The 'Fine Art' is a cheaper option and probably closer to what you are seeing.  They also go on to say that it's more resistant to rough handling and changes in temp & humidity.  

I have only ordered the Traditional Canvas prints and they are pretty impressive.  I think it's the metallic paper that really makes them so good.


----------



## flyingember (Dec 8, 2010)

ababysean said:


> but does it have a sheen/glare coating?
> I guess I just thought it would be like fabric.



what kind of fabric?  silk?  cotton?  linen?  rayon?  fleece?  nylon? hemp?  wool? taffeta? lycra? polyester?


----------



## ann (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry bitterjew don't understand, unless you saw the first few words i typed out and sent before i got into the body of the message.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2010)

ann said:


> sorry* bitterjew* don't understand, unless you saw the first few words i typed out and sent before i got into the body of the message.


 

Hahahahah.. Im going to start calling him BitterJew!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

ann said:


> sorry bitterjew don't understand, unless you saw the first few words i typed out and sent before i got into the body of the message.


Yup, just havin' fun with it. 
Now it no longer makes sense.


----------



## ann (Dec 8, 2010)

what can i say, my fingers are getting old and it is late 

and when i first started to reply to this thread i hit some fool key and the screen disappeared. 

No excuse for screwing up your name, and of course you know who is going to give you a hard time, am really sorry about that one


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

You, I forgive.

Schweaty will be dealt with in a far harsher manner.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 8, 2010)

No there are no sheen's.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 8, 2010)

ann said:


> sorry* bitterjew* ...


 
Oh God, soda just came out of my nose...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 9, 2010)

Lmmfao  .....BitterJew.  Ah, that made my night lol. 

( sorry bitter  ) lol


----------



## stephras07 (Dec 9, 2010)

There needs to be a like button here.  Seriously.


----------



## ann (Dec 9, 2010)

so happy I could make some of you laugh, underline some!


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > Traditional Photo Canvas
> > Photo Canvas prints are produced starting with Kodak
> > Endura Metallic Paper, stripping the emulsion from its
> > paper base, laminating the emulsion and, under extreme
> > ...


This process doesn't use "ink from a printer". It uses paper that is coated with 3 light sensitive layers (emulsions) that contain color (a Cyan layer- a Magenta layer - a Yellow layer) The image is projected onto the emulsions exposing them, and the paper is then run through a couple of chemical soluitions to develope the print.
The developed emulsions are removed from the paper, so the paper is not part of the final product.



Big Mike said:


> > Fine Art Inkjet Canvas
> > Fine Art canvas prints are produced using the latest in
> > professional inkjet technology.


 
This indeed is made with "ink from a printer" that is generally sprayed directly onto the canvas.


----------



## dab_20 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a canvas done from Sam's Club, so I know what your talking about. I got one done at Inkley's as well... and those prints are much more "canvas" like. 

It's just cheaper printing IMO. Sam's Club is 30$, Inkley's is 60$. The price is for a reason.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2010)

dab_20 said:


> I have a canvas done from Sam's Club, so I know what your talking about. I got one done at Inkley's as well... and those prints are much more "canvas" like.
> 
> It's just cheaper printing IMO. Sam's Club is 30$, Inkley's is 60$. The price is for a reason.



How big of a canvas was that. Mine was 75 for a 13.5 x 27 with a 1 3/4 deep border.


----------



## jdjen (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 62" eco-solvent Mutoh printer and print vinyl banners, decals, and posters on it everyday. 
Mostly the substrate will dictate whether the final product has a glossy or matt finish. 
The output percentage of the ink applied will also factor into the equation but canvas should look like canvas. 
It sounds to me like the ink was output was pretty heavy.


----------



## dab_20 (Dec 9, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> dab_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a canvas done from Sam's Club, so I know what your talking about. I got one done at Inkley's as well... and those prints are much more "canvas" like.
> ...



I believe it was an 11X14.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2010)

I stopped at the words "Sams Club".


----------



## ababysean (Dec 9, 2010)

I order my proofs from Sams Club.  They actually do really good job on prints.  I am amazed.
A 16*20 was 48 dollars.....
I am ordering a few at different places to compare, and canvas wraps I unfortunately have to have wait to get samples from other places, because they are expensive, however Sams 8by10 prints are wonderful.


----------



## tadurbrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Where is the best place to get a print on canvas?


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2011)

A professional print lab.


----------



## Yucel (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this same as Giclee?

I have a local printer print my Giclees, I also host my photos on SmugMug and they have a Giclee service, wrapped, streched, board, is the three options, anyone know what they mean?

To see link to these options for printing click on Beauty Boudoir - Glamour Photography Scottsdale Phoenix Arizona  and surf the "buy" option.  

I have used them to print metal, and the quality of these are amazing.

The Giclees are way pricy.  Still, like to know what it means....?  Or if anyone has used them?


----------



## loopy (Feb 1, 2011)

I would guess (without having order from Sams club) that the vinyl look is a result of cheap canvas, and could possibly even be laminated?

Giclee is the method of printing onto canvas (or other fine art media) using a high end inkjet printer. Inks should be fade resistant and generally prints will last 100+ years.

Giclees are pricey for a reason, I co-own a fine art printshop and trust me, the materials are not cheap! Our inks are about $90/cartridge, and our printer uses 9. The cost of canvas can vary, we've gone through almost every brand there is, and with quality comes a price. 

Even though, I believe prices are fairly reasonable compared to our "low end" competition in our area. The last time I inquired at Blacks, our prices were actually lower and the quality of the product didn't even compare!


----------



## FavillePhoto (Apr 15, 2011)

There are different grades of canvas, some have more or less texture.  The canvas with less of a texture, after it's been varnished or finished, could appear to be pretty smooth, and look a little like vinyl.  That's my guess, is that it was just a cheaper canvas.  I'm not too familiar with Sam's Club's printing method, but, it could also be the way they create the print as well.  Giclee printing is the best way to go.  I don't know of a single giclee print shop that doesn't use actual canvas for their canvas prints.  There are some "imitation" canvas papers out there that are actually just a paper, but with a minor "canvas" texture.  Maybe that's what Sam's Club is advertising as a canvas print.  Just some thoughts.


Loopy --  $90/cartridge?  I'm jealous.  We're using the Canon IPF8100.  The 700ml carts are $300.00 bucks a piece, and we have TWELVE of those!  Not to mention printheads and other consumables that burn out from time to time.  And, we also use only the highest quality archival papers.  You are absolutely correct - those are NOT cheap.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2011)

Quality canvas material is made from cotton.

Cheap POS canvas material is made from plastic.


----------

